

Show HN: Feedback on concept - georgeallen003
http://twocentsonline.com

======
georgeallen003
Hello HN community. Working on a review site centered on providing your
friends ratings along side the average rating. I find a friends
recommendations is more relevant than strangers from Yelp and product reviews
sites. This is my first MVP, and I am not a coder, so I cobled together a
bunch of paid software...ugg btw, its very hard for a non-programer.

Look forward to any feedback. Regards,

